# طائرة صغيرة تحكم عن بعد ( جدي جدا )



## المهندس الاكبر (24 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
اريد صناعة طائرة صغيرة متر و نصف تقريبا ذات تحكم عن بعد 
ارد مساعدات حول مواد صنع الهيكل و كيفية اختيار المحركات علما انها تعمل بالطاقة الكهربائة و يمكن استعمال بطارية السيارة ام هناك طرق اخرى 
كما اتمنى ان اعرف كيف يمكنني الحصول على تكم عن عن عبد يكون مداه اكثر من 30متر و اذا لم يكن هذا ممكنا فما هو اقصى مدى 
و كيفية صناعة المروحية و كل شيء له علاقة بتغيير الاتجاه و شكرا مسبقا 
ارجو المساعدة رجاائا
:85:


----------



## المهندس الاكبر (26 مارس 2009)

و لا رد 
و لكن الحمد لله وجدت تقريبا كل نا اريد


----------



## almasry (26 مارس 2009)

كويس انك عرف ماتريد بدون مساعده


----------



## dreams1804 (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*  السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك​*​


----------



## nimmmo3 (26 يوليو 2010)

طب ياريت تفيدنا


----------



## جحيم الروس (19 سبتمبر 2010)

اشكرك يا المهندس الأكبر .. بالنسبه إلى التحكم عن بعد يمكنك اخذ الإرسال من سيارة تحكم عن بعد . أو يمكنك صناعة الإرسال بنفسك واختيار المدى .. وأرجو أن تفيدنا في بناء الهيكل


----------



## nabil87 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

good


----------



## MOHAD.1 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع وفكرة ممتازة تمنياتي لك بنجاح


----------



## asd_babl (29 نوفمبر 2011)

هذا موضوع الكل يتمنى ان يصل الى مرحلة متقدمة ولاكن لاتوجد مشاركة 
تروي العطش ارجو مشاركة بمواضيع تجدد الامل


----------



## جاسم العجيلي (23 ديسمبر 2011)

قل لي اين تعيش اقل لك ان كان ذلك بأستطاعتك
الاسس النظرية موجودة ومتيسرة 
والحسابات اساسية و(صارت قديمة)
ولك ما يحتكر من مواد ومسيطرات و(موافقات) هي المشكلة


----------

